# Would love to know some "sweet" sounding piano sonatas



## Joris

Hi it's me with an eccentric question again

I'm anxious to find some "sweet-voiced" sounding piano sonatas (or parts of them). I heard that Beethoven's sound angry a lot of the time. In my memory Mozart's and Haydn's often sound stately. To be sure, I have next to no knowledge of this piano literature.

Perfect examples are the good Mozart K.322: Adagio
and the great Beethoven - Sonata no. 27 in e - II

Thanks a real lot !

Reason I'm looking for this: my right ear got oversensitive (hyperacusis) to sound dynamics, which hampers the cognitive process in music listening (it gives some kind of mental buzz) , but it's waay less -for some reason- with this kind of piano music. So I'll listen to this instead for the moment and hope for improvement


----------



## Mandryka

Try LaMonte Young's Well Tuned Piano, Terry Riley's Harp of New Albion and pretty well anything by Milton Babbitt. 

There's a CD by Alexei Lubinov called Der Bote which is full of music which might hit the spot for you -- a very nice fantasy by C P E Bach for example, and a very laid back piece by John Cage.


----------



## Rachmanijohn

The first and last movements of Beethoven's Piano Sonata No.30 in E major, Op.109 has some incredibly sweet, poignant moments.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Try the following Haydn sonatas:

Sonata Hob. 16/27 in G Major, Hob. 16/35 in C Major (the 1st movement is very humourous and Haydnesque and the 2nd movement is quite sweet, to my tastes anyway ), as well as Hob. 16/48-52. I would recommend the adagios in Hob. 16/49 and 50.
Finally, the sonata in E minor, Hob. 16/34 would fit as well, imo. Haydn's sonatas are actually some of my favourite works by him.


----------



## guy

Fuga: Allegro ma non troppo from Piano Sonata 31 by Beethoven is good, quiet.
Piano Sonatas 19 and 20 were composed in 1795 in the late Classical style, so I would give that one a go.


----------



## Blake

Grab a set of Schubert's Piano Sonatas (I like Schiff's), and dive into it. Schubert has a sweetness to his compositions that I have yet to hear elsewhere.


----------



## DavidA

Vesuvius said:


> Grab a set of Schubert's Piano Sonatas (I like Schiff's), and dive into it. Schubert has a sweetness to his compositions that I have yet to hear elsewhere.


I'd advise anyone to listen to Schubert's sonatas. Not sure whether 'sweet' is the right word - just listen to Richter!


----------



## Joris

Awesome, guys


----------



## Skilmarilion

The Rondo finale of Beethoven's #21, "Waldstein", may do the trick.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Beethoven's Moonlight sonata should have some sweet voice to it.


----------



## Blake

DavidA said:


> I'd advise anyone to listen to Schubert's sonatas. *Not sure whether 'sweet' is the right word* - just listen to Richter!


Oh yes, he's the sweetest.


----------



## PetrB

John Adams ~ China Gates





David Lang ~ Wed





Morton Feldman ~ For Bunita Marcus


----------



## Novelette

A very sweet little piece is supplied by Liszt:

Berceuse in D Flat, S 174


----------



## mikey

Do they have to be Sonatas?
Pires's Chopin Nocturnes should mostly do the trick (aside from the odd stormy section).


----------



## Joris

No anything with not-so-much dynamic gradations is fine 
Thanks all


----------



## worov

Listen to this one :


----------



## kangxi

Try Cimarosa. Naxos have launched a complete sonata series, so you won't have to pay a lot of money. If you are prepared to listen to stuff that's not in sonata form, try Schubert's imromptus, moments musicaux & klavierstuecke. Also Mendelssohn's songs without words might fit the bill although some of those a fiery pieces indeed. Oh, and don't forget Chopin esp the nocturnes.


----------



## AH music

For a specific Schubert recommendation in the "sweet" category, try Op 120 sonata (D 664) in A major.


----------



## hpowders

Try Persichetti's Piano Sonatas # 2-9. Sweet but modern moments in each.


----------



## Selby

hpowders said:


> Try Persichetti's Piano Sonatas # 2-9. Sweet but modern moments in each.


What a great recommendation. I might just give these a listen again soon, also.


----------



## hpowders

Mitchell said:


> What a great recommendation. I might just give these a listen again soon, also.


Thanks. A seriously underrated composer.


----------



## Itullian

worov said:


> Listen to this one :


Cool, I liked it.


----------



## Selby

Hovhaness' piano work is very underrated, at least here on TC


----------

